# WoodBarter Score!!!



## Bigg081 (Mar 29, 2013)

My Woodturning addiction is still in its "womb" stage yet my friends at WB (yes yall) have been overwhelmingly giving. Im honored to know you all and call you my friends. Here is a pic of what I have received THIS week!!! Most of it was free and even some unasked for. Just a giant outpouring of WB love. 

[attachment=21662]

Tools and tool handles from: RusDemka
Pen/Stopper blanks from: Woodlove (His fault Im getting into turning)
Pen/Stopper/Peppermill blanks from: brown down
Stopper blanks from: Treecycle Hardwoods
Pen blanks from: shadetree_1

GIANT THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats, man! I can't wait to see what you come up with. Make sure you sign & date the bottom of your first turning. It's fun to go back and look at it every once in a while to see how far you've progressed.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats! I agree with Dane's suggestion... I wish I had the first thing I ever turned. Kudos to the folks who gifted the stuff although I'm not surprised given the good bunch of folks who populate this site.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 29, 2013)

My first piece may be a tool handle. It can stay with me forever and when I get tired of the bad design I can make a new one! Lol


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 30, 2013)

Im happy to get you hooked on turning. Ill be rolling out about 15-20 pens and some peppermills this week.... on top of building another kneeling bench for the church and a few boxes..... I look forward to seeing your work very soon.


----------

